# doveadm and some different output



## m_pahlevanzadeh (May 31, 2020)

I use the following command for generating password:

```
/usr/local/etc/dovecot{238}# doveadm pw -s SHA512-CRYPT -u mohsen@pahlevanzadeh.net
Enter new password:
Retype new password:
{SHA512-CRYPT}$6$VuFPA9s.I0QQ2qaT$/iYlIZAcEZa2D7eVoCyrrucS8PwA6GuaUeA.JPp0c2l1DfKVuR8U8D0E0HylB4Ze4UnxjeWJDM5iw1CyRW4GH1
/usr/local/etc/dovecot{239}# doveadm pw -s SHA512-CRYPT -u mohsen@pahlevanzadeh.net
Enter new password:
Retype new password:
{SHA512-CRYPT}$6$0XQ0IArdMySuVxog$mPmTJcStiTAuNGdNftO0Skn6r0I3uu6db9MJLnP7zS1AxR1ZDk1ebPLdoZXxVyhNuQ8OxyxEU291C/jVvaVCw1
```

But I get two different output for one password.
I remember sha512 was hash algorithm, But why it generates two output?


----------



## VladiBG (May 31, 2020)

Read about salt in cryptography.


----------

